

$120,000,000 lost productivity from iphone 4g lines - cvg
http://www.frutel.com/lost-productivity-calculator.php#iphone-4g

======
ghshephard
Well, the problem with this theory is that a fairly significant portion of the
line crowd had their ipads/iphones and were working away. I, personally,
cleared out a significant portion of my Jira queue, and triaged (and
responded) to pretty much the entire day's email while I was in Line in Palo
Alto. It was actually a very productive 90 minutes for me.

------
melling
Much more is lost due to Hacker News. :-)

~~~
paulgb
Fortunately, much is gained as well.

------
mikecane
A real big stretch. Overnight hours normally spent sleeping shouldn't be
factored in. And how many people took a vacation day for this?

------
alanh
iPhone 4. There is no such thing as iPhone 4G.

------
jeffreyg
I don't have the link, but apparently that's nothing compared to the time lost
when google made their logo an interactive pacman game

------
gcheong
They'll make it up with multi-tasking.

------
cwilson
Hmm, so as humans we should be productive every day, all day? Didn't realize
if I took part of my day to wait for something I was excited about meant I was
doing something wrong!

------
contagionhealth
Was looking at the line outside Oakfield Mall yesterday and asked an advisor
if anyone had done this calc. Thanks.

------
JoeAltmaier
Presuming the time would have been spent elsewhere productively?

------
ddemchuk
Hmmm, I would imagine the average hourly wage of 6000 people would be much
lower than $50/hour....

